# [Review] BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro, Thermalright Silver Arrow, Noctua NH-D14



## elohim (4. Februar 2011)

*Doppel-Turm Kühler Vergleichstest: 
Noctua NH-D14, Thermalright Silver Arrow, BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro
​*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*Inhalt:



1. Einleitung
2. Spezifikationen & Lieferumfang
3. Montage & Eindrücke
4. Testsystem & Methodik
5. Testergebnisse
6. Lüfter & Lautstärke
7. Fazit & Wertung
8. Abschließende Worte
*

*1. Einleitung*​


Welcher Luft-Kühler ist der leistungsfähigste? Diese Frage stellen sich alle Enthusiasten, die das letzte aus ihrer CPU rausholen möchten oder aber die Möglichkeit haben wollen eine möglichst leise Kühlung für den PC realisieren zu können ohne auf die kostspielige und arbeitsintensive Option Wasserkühlung ausweichen zu müssen. 
In diesem Vergleichstest konzentriere ich mich vor allem auf Kühler im Twin-Tower Design, welches sich als die wahrscheinlich leistungsstärkste Form der Luftkühlung etabliert hat. 
Thermalright  tritt mit dem Silver Arrow, einer Weiterentwicklung des schon 2007 erschienenen IFX-14, an.
Noctua entwickelte zwei Jahre später mit dem NH-D14 ihren eigenen Entwurf eines Doppel-Turm Kühlers, mit einschlagendem Erfolg. 
BeQuiet! schickt als Ihr Debut auf dem CPU-Kühlermarkt, den Dark Rock Pro ins Rennen um die Kühlerkrone.
Wie die drei Kühler abschneiden soll der folgende Test klären...​


*2. Spezifikationen & Lieferumfang*​
*a) Noctua NH-D14:​*​

Größe (H x B x T) - ohne Lüfter:	(160 x 140 x 130) mm
Gewicht (ohne Lüfter):	910 g
Material:	Kupfer (Boden und Heat-Pipes), Aluminium (Kühlrippen), komplett vernickelt
Anzahl Heatpipes:	6x6 mm
Lüfter:	1x 140 Millimeter (1200 U/Min), 1x 120 Millimeter (1300 U/Min)
Fördermenge:	110,3 m³/h, 92,3 m³/h
Kompatibilität:	1366, 1156, 775, AM2, AM2+, AM3
Preis:	~70 Euro


*b) Thermalright Silver Arrow:*​


Größe (H x B x T) - ohne Lüfter:	(163 x 147 x 123) mm
Gewicht (ohne Lüfter):	825 g
Material:	Kupfer (Boden und Heat-Pipes), Aluminium (Kühlrippen), komplett vernickelt
Anzahl Heatpipes:	4x8 mm
Lüfter:	2x 140 mm (1300 U/M)
Fördermenge:	117,2 m³/h
Kompatibilität:	1366, 1156, 775, AM2, AM2+, AM3
Preis:	~65 Euro


*c) BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro:*​


Größe (H x B x T) - ohne Lüfter:	(166 x 133 x 150) mm
Gewicht (ohne Lüfter):	1270 g
Material:	Kupfer (Boden und Heat-Pipes), Aluminium (Kühlrippen), komplett vernickelt
Anzahl Heatpipes:	7x6 mm
Lüfter:	2x 120 mm (1700 U/M)
Fördermenge:	93,3 m³/h
Kompatibilität:	1366, 1156, 775, AM2, AM2+, AM3
Preis:	~75 Euro


*3. Montage & Eindrücke​*



*a) Noctua NH-D14:​*​


Die Montage des NH-D14 erweist sich im Vergleich zu den anderen Testkandidaten als die einfachste. Nachdem das Montagekit mit Backplate am Motherboard verschraubt ist, kann man den Kühler auch mit eingebautem Motherboard leicht, via zweier am Kühler selbst befestigten Schrauben, ein- und ausbauen.
Die Befestigung der Lüfter ist ebenfalls sehr gut gelöst. Die Lüfter-Clips haben allerdings den Nachteil, daß nicht alle Lüfter kompatibel sind. 
Falls sehr hoher RAM verbaut ist, kann man den hinteren Lüfter je nach Bedarf in der Höhe verschieben. 
Die Verarbeitung und die Handhabung sind ausgezeichnet.​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



*b) Thermalright Silver Arrow:*​


Auch die Montage des Thermalright Kühlers ist mit ausgebautem Motherboard schnell und sicher erledigt. 
Im Gegensatz zum NH-D14 werden die Lüfter-Clips beim Silver Arrow in passende Löcher am Kühler gesteckt. Dies sollte am besten vor dem Einbau ins Gehäuse geschehen um sich unnötige Fummelei zu ersparen.
Es ist positiv zu bemerken, daß man sämtliche gängigen (25mm tiefen) 120mm und 140mm Lüfter auf dem Kühler befestigen kann.
Auch hier ist es möglich den hinteren Lüfter im Bedarfsfall bis zu ca. einem Zentimer nach oben zu verschieben, wodurch  sich  allerdings die Gesamthöhe des Kühlers entsprechend erhöht. Wie bei jedem anderen Kühler sollte man also vor dem Kauf genau darauf achten ob es mit Gehäuse oder  RAM zu Inkompatibilitäten kommen kann. Die Verarbeitung des Silver Arrow macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



*c) BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro:*​


Um den Dark Rock Pro zu montieren, muss man zunächst zwei Metall-Brücken an den Kühler schrauben. Im Anschluß wird der Kühler von unten durch die mitgelieferte Backplate mit dem Kühler via vier Schrauben befestigt. Auch bei der Installation des Dark Rock Pro sollte das Mainboard ausgebaut sein. Eventuell kann es auch Sinn machen, den Kühler während der Montage, ähnlich wie beim Scythe Mugen 2, auf den Kopf zu stellen und das Mainboard darauf zu platzieren. Die Montage erweist sich als recht fummelig, hier kann der CPU-Kühler Neuling BeQuiet für die erste Revison und folgende Kühler sicher noch nachbessern.
Die Lüfterclips erinnern stark an die des Noctua NH-D14. Sie sind in der Handhabung sehr einfach, haben aber den Nachteil, daß sie mit vermutlich kaum einem anderen Lüfter kompatibel sind.
Der hintere Lüfter läßt sich wie bei den anderen beiden Kühlern in der Höhe verstellen.
Die Verarbeitung des Kühlers ist tadellos.​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*4. Testsystem & Methodik​*
Zur Ermittlung der Temperatur im Last-Zustand habe ich für jede Konfiguration Prime 95 (small FFTs) 30 Minuten lang laufen lassen und jeweils am Ende die Temperatur abgelesen, welche ich dann von der Raumtemperatur abgezogen habe um die im Diagramm aufgetragene Temperaturdifferenz [K] zu erhalten. 
Nach den eigentlichen Tests, habe ich jeden Kühler ein zweites Mal installiert um zu überprüfen, ob die Ergebnisse reproduzierbar sind.
Als Referenzlüfter werden der BeQuiet Silent Wings Pure (120mm) und der Thermalright TY-140 (140mm) eingesetzt.
Als Wärmeleitpaste kommt die Arctic MX-2 zum Einsatz, da sie gut, günstig und leicht aufzutragen ist.


*Das Testsystem:*




CPU: AMD Phenom II 1090T:
-3,2 GHz, 1,2V VID; 
-3,6 GHz, 1,3V VID;
-4,0 GHz, 1,4V VID.​
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair IV Formula
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x 2GB G.Skill Eco DDR3 1600 CL7
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 460 1GB, Thermalright Shaman
Netzteil: Seasonic X-560
Gehäuse: Lian Li 7FN, gedämmt
Gehäusebelüftung:
1x BeQuiet Silent Wings USC 140 @12V vorne
1x BeQuiet Silent Wings USC 120 @12V hinten​
 Lüftersteuerung: Lamptron FC5 V2
Wärmeleitpaste:  Arctic MX-2

Referenzlüfter:
-140mm: Thermalright TY-140 (~1300rpm)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-120mm: BeQuiet Pure 120 (~1300rpm)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
​
*5. Testergebnisse​*


*Temperaturen mit Standardlüfter:*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Temperaturen mit 140mm Referenzlüfter:*



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Temperaturen mit 120mm Referenzlüfter:*



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






_*Bei Tests mit einem Lüfter wurde dieser jeweils mittig platziert; 
beim Noctua wurde beim Test mit einem Standardlüfter der P14-Lüfter benutzt; 
auf den Dark Rock Pro konnte der 140mm Referenzlüfter nicht sinnvoll installiert werden, deswegen wurde dieser nicht mit 140mm Lüfter getestet; 
bei fehlendem Balken wurde die maximale Temperatur überschritten und der Test abgebrochen._​


*6. Lüfter & Lautstärke​*
Die Standard-Lüfter des Thermalright Silver Arrow, TY-140, und die BeQuiet! Silent Wings liegen bei 100% Drehgeschwindigkeit etwa auf einem Niveau, was die Lautstärke angeht. 
Die Noctua Lüfter, insbesondere der P14, können hier nicht ganz mithalten und gehen  lautstärker zu Werke. 
Thermalright und BeQuiet! bieten dem Nutzer die Möglichkeit die Lüfter via PWM durch das Mainbaord regeln zu lassen.
Noctua setzt nicht auf PWM und legt stattdessen einen Spannungsadapter bei, mit dem bei Bedarf die Geschwindigkeit der Lüfter gedrosselt werden kann.

Die Befestigung der Lüfter ist sehr unterschiedlich gelöst:
Die Noctua und BeQuiet! Lüfter sind insgesamt komfortabler anzubringen, die Befestigungsclips haben allerdings den Nachteil, dass sie zu vielen Lüftern, zB  Thermalright TY-140, ohne Modding oder alternative Fanclips nicht kompatibel sind.  
Die Thermalright Clips hingegen sind bei der ersten Installation etwas fummelig zu befestigen, dafür kann man mit Ihnen aber sämtliche mir bekannten (25mm breiten) Lüfter auf dem Silver Arrow befestigen.​

*7. Fazit & Wertung​*



Der D14 weiß durch die vorbildliche Montage, die sehr gute Verarbeitung und die Kühlleistung vor allem bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen zu gefallen, welche auf ähnlichem Niveau mit dem Silver Arrow ist (mit 140mm Referenzlüfter sogar etwas besser). Hier macht sich der etwas größere Lamellenabstand gegenüber dem Silver Arrow bezahlt. Alles in allem ein gut durchdachtes und leistungsstarkes Paket. 

Für den Silver Arrow sprechen vor allem zwei sehr entscheidende Tatsachen: 
Die fast durchweg beste Kühlleistung, und die leisen Lüfter, welche neben der Laufruhe auch für die beste Kühlung im Testfeld sorgen.
Für die gebrachte Leistung muss man dem Silver Arrow ein ausgezeichnetes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zusprechen, wenn man bedenkt, daß er bessere Leistung für einen geringeren Preis als beide Konkurrenten bietet. 
Der Silver Arrow ist der klare Sieger dieses Vergleiches und vermutlich der leistungsstärkste Luftkühler am Markt.

Der Dark Rock Pro ist insgesamt sehr solide, muss sich aber, was die rohen Leistungsdaten angehen, fast immer den beiden Konkurrenten geschlagen geben. Nur mit einem, langsamdrehenden Lüfter ist er mit ganz vorne dabei!
Die Silent Wings Lüfter selbst sind bereits bekannt und können durch angenehme Akkustik überzeugen. Die Optik des BeQuiet Kühlers ist aussergewöhnlich und die Verarbeitung makellos, so daß er bestimmt trotz des verhältnismässig schlechten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis seine Käufer finden wird, welche auf ein paar zusätzliche Grad Kühlung gegenüber den beiden starken Konkurrenten verzichten können.
​


*Wertung:*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_*die Kühlleistung geht doppelt in die Wertung ein_​

*8. Abschließende Worte:*​


Ein großes Danke geht an Noctua (www.noctua.at) und Thermalright (Online-Shop für CPU-Kühler, PC Gehäuse, Wasserkühlung, Lüfter, Netzteile, Modding- und Gaming Equipment - PC-Cooling.de), insbesondere an Herrn Schreiber für den freundlichen Kontakt und die unkomplizierte Bereitstellung der Testsamples!



Für Anregungen, Hinweise, Verbesserungsvorschläge oder auch einfach Fragen bzgl Test oder Kühler wäre ich sehr dankbar!

.
...
.....

Im Laufe der Zeit werde ich diesen Vergleichstest mit anderen Twin-Tower Kühlern updaten...​


----------



## elohim (4. Februar 2011)

*Aw: ...*

........


----------



## elohim (4. Februar 2011)

*Aw: ...*

.....


----------



## Ahab (4. Februar 2011)

*Aw: ...*

Ohne die Review gelesen zu haben, die Mods werden über den Threadtitel sicher nicht begeistert sein. ^^

Edit: ich nehm alles zurück...  

Schöne Review!  Krass, Thermalright legt ja ordentlich vor. Angesichts des Preises enttäuscht der Dark Rock ja ein wenig, wäre cool wenn BeQuiet! die Kühler auch ohne Lüfter anbieten würde, allein die kosten ja schon zusammen rund 30€.

Für deine Doppelkühler-Updates: Wie wäre es mit dem Corator DS von Coolink?


----------



## elohim (4. Februar 2011)

jup, hab ich vor, ich muss mal schauen was ich bekomme, ausserdem wäre der Scythe Mine 2 sicher auch interessant...


----------



## Ahab (4. Februar 2011)

Uh yeah!  Der Mine 2...!  Wird sowieso interessant was der so leistet, angesichts der Leistung des Mugen II kommt da womöglich großes auf uns zu...


----------



## Z-STAR (4. Februar 2011)

Super Review 
Super ausführlich und coole Bilder.

Wäre cool wenn du auch noch ein Review über den Be Quiet Advanced c1 machen könntest.

MfG Z-STAR


----------



## Verminaard (4. Februar 2011)

Tolles Review 

Und Hut ab vor Thermalright als ehemaliger NH-D14 Besitzer


----------



## elohim (4. Februar 2011)

Z-STAR schrieb:


> Super Review
> Super ausführlich und coole Bilder.
> 
> Wäre cool wenn du auch noch ein Review über den Be Quiet Advanced c1 machen könntest.
> ...



Vielen Dank, an meinen Foto Künsten muss ich noch ein wenig arbeiten 
der Advanced kommt auch bald, ich mach dann einen seperaten Vergleichstest mit Archon, DR Advanced C1, Super Mega und Thermaltake Frio OCK, ich hab aber noch nicht alle zusammen...


----------



## Athlon1000TB (5. Februar 2011)

Schöne Review hast du da geschrieben.
Endlich mal ein Test, wo der BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro vertreten ist.

Schade, hab mir etwas mehr von dem BeQuiet versprochen. Dafür ist er meiner Meinung nach der schönste von den Dreien.


----------



## esszett (5. Februar 2011)

hatte fuer den kuehler von bequiet tatsaechlich auch ein besseres ergebnis erwartet (wenngleich hier auf sehr hohem niveau kritisiert wird)...

vielen dank fuer den test...


----------



## elohim (6. Februar 2011)

gern geschehen. Ich persönlich hatte auch ein wenig mehr erwartet. 
Wenn man den BeQuiet einfach schöner findet und die Optik wichtig ist, dann macht man natürlich auch nich wirklich was falsch, ein guter Kühler ist es allemal...
Das P/L-Verhältnis ist halt nicht das beste...
Dahingehend kommt man am Silver Arrow halt kaum vorbei, da er mit ~60€ inkl zweier sehr guter Lüfter günstiger ist als Megahalems, Venomous X, Noctua D14, etc, bei mehr oder weniger besserer Leistung.


----------



## elohim (12. Februar 2011)

...für die die den  Test nioch nich gelesen haben....


----------



## Happyplace4190 (15. Februar 2011)

Sehr guter Test ! Ich habe mich für die BeQuiet entschieden. Hauptgrund ist das Design des Kühlers. Möchte alles schon in schwarz halten. Hab auch den Shaman verbaut für die Graka ma sehen wie der sich macht mit nem BeQuiet SilentWings Lüfter .. 

Aber dein Test hat mir sehr geholfen !!!!!


----------



## elohim (16. Februar 2011)

Freut mich sehr, daß ich dir helfen konnte!


----------



## Happyplace4190 (19. Februar 2011)

so hab den darkrock mittlerweile verbaut und ich bin sehr begeistert .. im idle fast unhörbar und auf vollast völlig in ordnung .. bekomme mit dem kühler mein sb auf 5,2 ghz primestabil !! 

TOP


----------



## elohim (24. Februar 2011)

Happyplace4190 schrieb:


> so hab den darkrock mittlerweile verbaut und ich bin sehr begeistert .. im idle fast unhörbar und auf vollast völlig in ordnung .. bekomme mit dem kühler mein sb auf 5,2 ghz primestabil !!
> 
> TOP



na, das hörtsich doch gut an, SB  sind was die Abwärme/Kühlung angeht echt ein Traum


----------



## Dommerle (24. Februar 2011)

Schöner Test!


----------



## elohim (8. März 2011)

Dommerle schrieb:


> Schöner Test!


 
Danke Schön


----------



## modnoob (10. März 2011)

Sehr schöner Test!
Kurz, bündig und doch informativ. Auch die Fotos und Grafiken sind sehr gut.
Weiter So


----------



## Derbe86 (13. März 2011)

Schöner Test, hätte da aber noch ne Frage:
Hab vor Kurzem ein Bild gesehen, wo der beQuiet das Mainboard verzogen hat. Bei knappen 1,5kg könnte ich mir das gut vorstellen. Ist dir bei der Montage etwas aufgefallen? Oder hat jemand anderes dieses Problem schonmal gehört? Habe ihn mir bestellt und jetzt Angst, dass er mein neues mb schrottet. Wär ja nich so prall

Lg Derbe


----------



## elohim (13. März 2011)

Jo die Bilder habe ich auch gesehen, bei mir konnte ich sowas allerdings nicht beobachten....


----------



## Derbe86 (13. März 2011)

Also scheint es wohl eher eine Frage der Montage zu sein. Ich denke, ich werd mich da mal ransetzen, wenn er da ist und kann dann ja berichten, wie´s gelaufen ist.


----------



## ULKi22 (14. März 2011)

Schöner Test 

Ich hätte da noch ne Frage: Kann man den Be Quiet auch bei AMD Systemen nach hinten blasen montieren? Auf deinem Bild hast du den Kühler ja auf nem Crosshair IV nach hinten blasend montiert.


----------



## PIXI (14. März 2011)

^^zum glück hätte ich diese probleme nicht weil ich ein liegendes mobo habe 
aber diese 1,5kg sind schon recht heftig... damit würde ich zu keiner lan fahren wollen.

gruß PIX


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (14. März 2011)

Derbe86 schrieb:


> Schöner Test, hätte da aber noch ne Frage:
> Hab vor Kurzem ein Bild gesehen, wo der beQuiet das Mainboard verzogen hat. Bei knappen 1,5kg könnte ich mir das gut vorstellen. Ist dir bei der Montage etwas aufgefallen? Oder hat jemand anderes dieses Problem schonmal gehört? Habe ihn mir bestellt und jetzt Angst, dass er mein neues mb schrottet. Wär ja nich so prall
> 
> Lg Derbe


 Hallo Derbe86

Das sich das Board bei der Montage eines Kühlers biegt, ist normal. Die Biegung unseres Kühlers auf einem AM2/AM3 Board ist innerhalb der Spezifikationen des Boardes, es besteht hier kein Grund zur Sorge.



Ph@ntazma schrieb:


> Schöner Test
> 
> Ich hätte da noch ne Frage: Kann man den Be Quiet auch bei AMD Systemen nach hinten blasen montieren? Auf deinem Bild hast du den Kühler ja auf nem Crosshair IV nach hinten blasend montiert.


Hallo Ph@ntazma

Der Dark Rock Pro C1 wird bei einem Standard AM2/AM3 System, bei dem die Bohrungen über/unter dem Sockel angeordnet sind, so verbaut, dass er die Luft nach hinten bläst.
Bei dem Dark Rock Advanced ist das der Fall, wenn die Bohrungen links und rechts neben dem Sockel angeordnet sind.


----------



## elohim (17. März 2011)

PIXI schrieb:


> ^^zum glück hätte ich diese probleme nicht weil ich ein liegendes mobo habe
> aber diese 1,5kg sind schon recht heftig... damit würde ich zu keiner lan fahren wollen.
> 
> gruß PIX


 
hmm, wenn man vorsichtig ist und den PC entsprechend lagert, dann sollte daskein Problem sein. Aber stimmt schon beruhigend ist es nicht


----------



## Ralle@ (22. April 2011)

Super Test.
Werde mir auch den BeQuiet hohlen da er eine Geniale Optik hat und diese wird im Raven 2 super zur Geltung kommen. Hätte zwar erwartet das er sich mit dem D14 messen kann, aber der kleine Respektabstand geht in Ordnung.
Auf das letzte Grad kommt es mir nicht.


----------



## Pravasi (30. April 2011)

Klasse !
Sehr hilfreich für mich.
Schönen Dank auch.


----------



## knarf0815 (30. April 2011)

gutes review  , für mich ist der bequiet trotz des 3. platzes der beste weil optisch am ansprechensden 
gruß


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. April 2011)

Wenn man die Bilder sieht, auf denen die drei Kühler auf dem Mainboard  montiert sind, wird deutlich, was das eigentlich für Brocken sind. Wer  die Zielgruppe am Markt sein soll, ist mir nicht ganz klar.

Bei sehr starkem OC greifen viele zu einer richtigen Wasserkühlung und  selbst mit dem neuen Kompaktkühler von Corsair, der H60, lässt sich ein  i7 2600 auf 4,4 bzw 5,2 GHz bei alltagstauglichen Temperaturen  übertakten (Link).


> Auch einen Test mit einem auf 4,4 GHz und später 5,2 GHz  übertakteten Intel Core i7-2600K besteht der Kühler problemlos.


Die H60 ist auch endlich leiser als die H70 und H50.


> Der neue Kühler Corsair H60 erreicht vor allem bei der Lautstärke  beeindruckende Werte, er ist laut den Autoren leiser als ein Corsair H50  oder H70.


Die H60 kann gegenüber den drei Kühlern auch beim Preis Punkten. Bei Mindfactory kostet sie *54€* und ist damit auch am Günstigsten.

Den Kühler Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro könnte man noch vorziehen, wenn man  auf eine Lautstärke unter 1 Sone und auf eine edle Optik des Kühlers  Wert legt.


----------



## PalimPalim0815 (30. April 2011)

Daumen hoch für diesen Review. Echt top gemacht und die Bilder sind 1. Sahne  

Mich spricht der Thermalright am meisten an, das schwarz des BeQuiet lieg mir nicht so. Aber das ist alles Ansichtssache. 
Letztendlich bleib ich aber bei meinem Thermolab Baram, der zwar nicht der schönste ist aber super leistung für nen Single-Tower-Kühler hat und bei dem muss ich auch kein Angst um mein Board haben  
Und wie Lios Nudin schon sagt: Wer ist die Zielgruppe für soetwas? Sind ja schön anzusehen, aber für so einen Brocken ~70 Euro hinzulegen um 2 grad kühler zu sein, da sehe ich den Sinn nicht. Wiederum jedoch: Ansichtssache.

Grüüße!


----------



## elohim (21. Juni 2011)

PalimPalim0815 schrieb:


> Daumen hoch für diesen Review. Echt top gemacht und die Bilder sind 1. Sahne
> 
> Mich spricht der Thermalright am meisten an, das schwarz des BeQuiet lieg mir nicht so. Aber das ist alles Ansichtssache.
> Letztendlich bleib ich aber bei meinem Thermolab Baram, der zwar nicht der schönste ist aber super leistung für nen Single-Tower-Kühler hat und bei dem muss ich auch kein Angst um mein Board haben
> ...


 
ich finde den Baram sogar ganz schick mit 2 passenden Lüftern!!!
mittlerweile gibts den Silver Arrow übrigens schon für fast 50€, was wirklich fair für die Leistung ist.


----------



## PalimPalim0815 (21. Juni 2011)

elohim schrieb:


> ich finde den Baram sogar ganz schick mit 2 passenden Lüftern!!!


 
Ja, der Kühler ist sehr flexibel  
Leider passt er nicht mehr in meinen jetzigen Case.  
Ich werde ihn dann wohl bald verkaufen Mal sehen, wie die Nachfrage ist 

MfG Palim


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Juni 2011)

Super Test 
Hätt da nur mal ne Frage wie hast du die Temps ermittelt weil wenn du die Werte von den Cors hast sprich die Internen Sensoren dann muss man mindesten 15 grad mehr draufaddieren^^ wenn net mehr


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. Juni 2011)

Ja der BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro würde sich in meinem Corsair sicher auch gut machen, ein toller Kühler!

Noch ein Bild von meinem Noctua DH-14 im Einsatz, passt ja hierhin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elohim (21. Juni 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Super Test
> Hätt da nur mal ne Frage wie hast du die Temps ermittelt weil wenn du die Werte von den Cors hast sprich die Internen Sensoren dann muss man mindesten 15 grad mehr draufaddieren^^ wenn net mehr


 
es gibt eine Anzeige für die Cores aber auch eine weitere, korrekte Anzeige (CPU Temp), letztere benutze ich!


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Juni 2011)

Sprich es waren die Werte vom MB sensor ? - Dann sind diese mal schon annährend realistisch hab heute mal Amd ne mail gschriebn wegen den TEMP bug bin gspannt ob die sich bei mir überhauptmelden


----------



## elohim (22. Juni 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Sprich es waren die Werte vom MB sensor ? - Dann sind diese mal schon annährend realistisch hab heute mal Amd ne mail gschriebn wegen den TEMP bug bin gspannt ob die sich bei mir überhauptmelden


 
siehe Anhang:


----------



## Keygen (9. September 2011)

be quiet ist der schönling, aber besonders finde ich die kühlleistung des nocutas, der nach mehreren jahren immernoch  einer der wenigen ist die noch auf der spitze stehen, leider macht sich das im preis bemerkbar.


----------



## OctoCore (10. September 2011)

Der BeQuiet hat ein wenig was von einem Blender - sieht gut aus, kann aber dem Anspruch, den er suggeriert, nicht wirklich standhalten.
Der Noctua ist in seiner Kernkompetenz nicht wirklich geschlagen, seine Stärke liegt traditionell eher im mittleren Drehzahlbereich.
Er sollte dringend modernisiert werden, mit ebenfalls zwei guten 140mm-Lüftern - aber bitte mit PWM-Regelung - könnte er sich weiter an der Spitze halten, wenn auch nicht mehr alleine. Im Moment ist er einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß - vor allem nicht zu dem Preis.
Der Silver Arrow ist verdienter Sieger, von der Leistung zwar ziemlich knapp, aber als Gesamtpaket zu dem Preis nicht zu toppen.

Ich liebe den Noctua, ich setze ihn ja auch ein, aber wenn er nicht zufällig trotz seiner 3-Pin-Anschlüsse super vom Motherboard gesteuert werden könnte, hätte ich ihn abgestoßen und mir den Silver Arrow zugelegt. Aber die Noctua-Industrie-Gebläse-Optik ist so unattraktiv, dass sie fast schon wieder schön ist.


----------



## Zwergentöter (3. Dezember 2011)

Der Dark Rock ist ein super Teil, sehr edel und für mich nicht zu gebrauchen. Muss in leider zurück schicken, kein Platz für eine PCIe Soundkarte


----------



## oDENNISo (25. Februar 2012)

Dankeschön - Hat mir die Entscheidung erleichtert.


----------

